# where can i find a tutorial on dipping?



## BlackZone (Nov 12, 2008)

hey there, i suppose this is a better place to post than the tutorial request as i am almost sure there is one out there thought i cant find it.. so does anyone got a link on how to dip miniatures? preferably one where you can use any dip-product (the one i can get my hands off is most likely army painter)

thanks alot!


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Ask and ye shall recieve:

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27857


----------



## BlackZone (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks alot mate helped great


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have one I wrote as well, I will try and get that posted as soon as I can.


----------



## r_h_knight (Nov 25, 2008)

I just finished dipping my Guard. 

Results and method posted here: The Dip


----------

